# [SOLVED] 2001 s10 head gasket



## lionsfn (Sep 19, 2009)

What is the proper steps on removing and replacing a head gasket on a 2.2 l motor in a chevy s10 ?
Thank You


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: 2001 s10 head gasket*

Is it diesel or gas, OHV or OHC?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: 2001 s10 head gasket*

The first step is to purchase a repair manual for your S-10. Replacing the head gasket is not all that difficult but there are many steps in the process and that will take too much time to explain on any forum.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: 2001 s10 head gasket*

Just make sure you get the right manual for the right engine, some manuals don't cover both gas and diesel


----------



## lionsfn (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: 2001 s10 head gasket*

You guys are funny, Its gas!Chevy offered the diesel in the 80's in there Isuzu model only . NEVER MIND I GOT REAL HELP FROM A REAL FORUM !!!


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: 2001 s10 head gasket*

Well excuse us for trying to get enough info out of you to try to help, you asked how to change a head gasket on a 2.2 Chevy S-10, what year? You never said a year, Chevy offered the Gas and diesel engines in the S-10's in the 80's, should know I had a 84 S-10 with a 2.2 diesel.
nobody was trying to be funny, we just need a little more info ( like maybe the year ), the fuel used, you know little minor things like that.


----------

